# I lookd around



## xxSally_McBrooklynxx (Jul 10, 2010)

i think I relly like classicle music now, liike eric clapton, jimi hendrix..and the beach boyzzz :S
i didnt wanna offend anyone before you guys are liek sooo senstive
whats ur fave?


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

All that good stuff, baby. How old are you? lets link up


----------

